# Is this safe or stupid?? I need your advice



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I joined MtnBuzz 2 years ago for this purpose exactly. None of my friends could get the time off to go rafting or didn't care to go in the winter or whatever. My first trip I planned on the Buzz in Nov. of 07- Westwater for Thanksgiving. When I showed up at the putin I was the only girl and I had only met 1 of the other people because he was from Durango. Everyone was great and we had a fantastic time. I've boated with most of them since then.

The 2nd trip was a February Salt trip- again, I knew only one other person when I got to the putin and again the trip was awesome.

I've done probably 2 dozen trips since then with Buzzards I didn't know before and have made some great friends and had perfect trips. I essentially expanded my boating circle tenfold with the Buzz and haven't had any problems with it.

Having said that, I can see reasons to be concerned. I am very laid back, not easily offended, and spend most of my time around guys anyway. I also have my own boat- so I'm not dependent on someone else.

The best thing is that now that I've been here awhile, when I get invited on trips I can always get a little background on the TL from other Buzzards whom I trust. You have to assess the risks and your willingness to accept those risks- boaters are among the best people I've ever met, but there are always bad apples in every group. Be smart, but I think the Buzz is a pretty safe place to plan trips.

Also, come along on our girl trips- I don't mind a bowflower in my boat!


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

One of my best multi-day trips of all time was a collection of buzzards and random people from random places!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi- Interesting question. I'm a bit skeptical since this is your first post, that this is a real post. Regardless, I'll jump in. My first statement might give you an idea, but a woman has to be careful out there. I find it strange that you've been boating with friends, and not met others that you might boat with? And the only reason I'd think of that the new girlfriends wouldn't want "you" around is if you've been doing more than boating with the guys. So why the "cold call" on the Buzz? Assuming you're NOT a troll (we've had plenty of them lately), here's what I think

Doing so can go very well, or not so well. I got on a grand trip this way, and asked around a lot of people for advice. I heard horror stories, and good stories. My grand trip overall went very well, and I can't wait to get back, but I learned a lot about asking more and better questions, and trying to see through the stories people say. You might end up on a great trip, with people you'd love to boat with, and you may not. Here's what i'd watch out for: the usual "we want a woman for BALANCE". I think that's bullshit, we had one of those guys, and he wasn't looking for balance, unless balance has new meaning. Also "We don't really drink much". Now I don't drink at all anymore, and don't mind people that do, but I'd rather hear someone tell me they like to booze on the river (I used to rather quite a lot) than pretend they just like a "couple". It's hard to tell, but people that hide what they do usually do WAY more than they say they do. If you're not hiding anything, just say you like to drink on the river, in camp, whatever. It's not that big a deal.

Long story short, I still hook up with boaters that I don't know for trips. I have one coming up in less than a month. I can't explain why I'm comfortable with it, but I am. I think my "creep-dar" has been recalibrated, and I'm leery of great stories about how mellow, fun, blah, blah, blah they are. I also watch out for people that are overly nice on-line (may sound weird). What kind of person never has some shit or strong things to say on a forum? A fake one putting on a face to get women on their trips, or to get on other people's trips. We're all real on the river, let's let ourselves known before we get there so we can make sure we're compatible.

So good luck, network locally, and boat regionally. Ultimately I've met quite a few great people on other forums (the Buzz being so far from my home), and it's working out great. Just be cautious, and take care of yourself. Honestly, one woman told me of a grand trip where she woke up and some guy was wacking off over her. Freaking crazy, but she also made many good friends through internet groups and trips. 

Time to go boating, feel free to PM me if you want to discuss further.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*my 2*

don't feel that you need others to get out there...forget about needing a thousand plus dollar raft..

plenty of rivers can be run without this kind of expense...

buy yourself a used duckie or kayak, and liberate yourself from the need for someone else's boat.

you'll have more fun, be more confident, and get more river action. 

seems like you can get a whole setup for near 500$ used.

rafts are great, and ideal for float trips, but can be a big barrier to getting on the river too. simplify!

S


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

> I don't want to be the Natalie Holloway of rafting, but I love rafting and don't want to give up on it just because I can't buy my own boat right now.


I know its dark humor but this was seriously funny.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

it sounds like you need to talk to this guy:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/desolation-canyon-spot-available-24797.html#post143013


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

THAT guy is exactly what I'm afraid of


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good luck.... theirs some boaters who you deffentely don't want to be in a boat with... i suggest get your own and get after it... than you can go where you want... theres some cheap kayaks you can pick up at gear swaps and somepeople give them away for nothing... speaking of. used rainbow pyrahna micro 240.. its a classic somebody has to want it... and i don't really want to get rid of it but kingpin icon 6.2 bathtub addition with tripple oil canning... (it helps slow you down on waves so you can get up high and drop in, custom designed.) free... free....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> THAT guy is exactly what I'm afraid of


ha ha ha ha ha glad to hear you've got SOME sense at least 

nah, you don't need to worry about your problem. like Steve said, I would suggest getting your own individual boat, whether it be a kayak or a duck or a fish cat or a full blown raft, having your own boat is a freedom that allows you to go with anyone, anywhere. plus you dont have to rely on other folks bailing out, or having to come up with someone else to go in order to boat. the more you get out there and boat the more river folk you will run into, and finding folks is not a problem. just be as friendly as possible to other boaters at the put ins and takeouts, because that is where you make long lasting boater relationships, NOT on a creepy moonlit night in Deso. you may not get to go with your friends as much, but at the very least dont completely shun them- going with them once in a while is still better than not going at all. plus with your own boat, you can go with their "+1" and not be in the way; youre simply another paddler on the trip. durango has lots of good folks in it, im sure its not hard to find good companions there.

as far as meeting people on the buzz, i have met nothing but damn decent folk when arranging a real life excursion. most people on here sound like crustied angry river folk but get us out there and we're some of the best people you've ever met. if someone has one post to their name and advertises for a trip looking for "romance", id probably pass, but if someone like TakeMe offered you a spot on a trip with some of her friends, ten to one its going to be a damn good time. just use your judgement and get your own boat and your horizons will be limitless!


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Good responses from everyone.
As a gal, I understand your concern. I have joined numerous trips with folks I had no idea who they were except for their emails and phone calls. The GC is a good example, I go every year, sometimes with friends but often with groups via the 'trip planner'. And, yes, I have some really good stories that can't be repeated on a public forum and I've met some great people as well. 
Ask lots of questions and talk to several of the group members.
1. Party group, or mellow?
2. Hiking group, or hang at camp?
3. Ratio of guys and gals?
4. Level of experience and river miles?
5. Is alcohol part of the group expense?
6. Why are you looking for folks on mtn buzz?
7. Referrals if necessary
8. Carry your own map
9. And above all, Listen to Your Gut, your intuition knows all.
Have fun and go for it, don't let your fear of the unknown get in your way if your common sense is sharp.
Kim


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Careful... we are all a bunch of pervs on the 'buzz. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow! I'm new to the whole mountain buzz thing and really impressed by all the feedback. Thanks for the advise you guys! I look forward to meeting new peeps to boat with and joining this whole buzzard crew.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! I'm new to the whole mountain buzz thing and really impressed by all the feedback. Thanks for the advise you guys! I look forward to meeting new peeps to boat with and joining this whole buzzard crew.


I just noticed that you are in Dgo from Yeti's post (thanks for the compliment Yeti, too). I'm doing a girl trip Sunday afternoon on the lower A if you'd like to come- I'm waiting for my new oars to be shipped, so I need paddlers for a paddle boat for a couple weeks! PM me for a number if you're interested.


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm doing a girl trip Sunday afternoon on the lower A if you'd like to come- I'm waiting for my new oars to be shipped, so I need paddlers for a paddle boat for a couple weeks! PM me for a number if you're interested.[/quote]

I'm always up for girl's trip on the river, I can even keep my play boat on my car if paddlers are needed.
Kim
Durango
764-0314


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim- sorry we missed you, I didn't check this site over the weekend. We had a great time, although most of the girls backed out because of the rain, but a bunch of guys rallied. 

Jodi- it was nice to meet you- let's try again some time to get the girls together!



Strider said:


> I'm doing a girl trip Sunday afternoon on the lower A if you'd like to come- I'm waiting for my new oars to be shipped, so I need paddlers for a paddle boat for a couple weeks! PM me for a number if you're interested.


I'm always up for girl's trip on the river, I can even keep my play boat on my car if paddlers are needed.
Kim
Durango
764-0314[/quote]


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

The major trip I joined from this site was a bit mixed. For the most part it was great, but there was one bad apple. The thing is that even the people that knew this person had no idea of what he would become. Two of the guys will be invited on any trip where I am lucky enough to win a permit.

1. If you can do it, get your own craft. If you are self sufficient, you have a lot more options. Plus, it is much more fun!
2. Before joining a trip, talk to more than one person in the group and ask a lot of questions. If they aren't asking you a lot of questions in return, be skeptical.
3. Know the river you will be running.
4. Get to know someone early in the trip (perhaps another woman) so that someone has an eye on you.
5. Sleep close to the main group or on a raft.
6. Don't be afraid to speak up about personal or group safetly. Just because you added on, doesn't mean you don't have a voice.
7. Make sure you are on the same page with drinking, sharing of duties, pace of the trip, etc.

I'm happy to expand off-line as well, just send me a PM. I think we have a mutual friend in Durango.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Unfortunately there are bad apples all around. Use your head, listen to your intuition, and you'll meet some great people that will be friends forever.


----------

